# Eure Meinungen zu Bike on Fire 2011



## Alex_aw (24. August 2011)

Hallo Leute!

Meine Team-Kollegen und Ich waren heuer wieder einmal Teilnehmer der 24h-WM Bike on Fire in der MaxhÃ¼tte und mÃ¶chten auf diesem Wege  gerne einmal die Resonanz anderer Teilnehmer in Erfahrung bringen. (Kommentare erwÃ¼nscht)

An sich war die Veranstaltung ja ein recht gelungenes Event, das auch in der Presse sehr gelobt wird.  
 Jedoch gehen die Meinungen, aus Sicht der meisten Teilnehmer sowie Zuschauer, was die Organisation betrifft weit auseinander. So das Beispielsweise der Ausschank am Samstag bereits um 22 Uhr eingestellt wurde, Riegel, Geels und  sonstige Verpflegung waren generell sehr sehr knapp und fÃ¼r Besucher waren kaum Sitzgelegenheiten gegeben. Die angekÃ¼ndigte Liveband sowie das Rahmenprogramm fÃ¼r Besucher blieb wohl leider auch auf der Strecke, sowie die sehr Ã¼bersichtliche âStrand-Barâ - Von verÃ¤rgerten Helfern einmal ganz zu schweigen.

Ich persÃ¶nlich finde die Leistungen fÃ¼r die Fahrer, im gegensatz zu den beiden Vorjahren, angesichts des horrenden Startgeldes leider sehr enttÃ¤uschend.  Hoffe das es nÃ¤chstes Jahr wieder besser wird.

GruÃ Alex


----------



## Bautiger (25. August 2011)

hallo

meine Meinung zur diesjährigen 24 h WM.

die geänderte Strecke ist nicht schlecht,wobei mir persönlich die alte Streckenführung besser gefiel.
wobei ich die Streckenänderung nicht so ganz versteh,wurd au nur die Änderung im Bereich Hochofen public.

Verpflegung unter aller Kanone (war doch die letzten 2 Jahre ok) jetzt neuer Caterer und nix mehr, sehr seltsam.

Statt T-Shirt nur noch ein Kopftuch.

Gut Lifeband und Strandbar interressieren mich als Fahrer jetzt weniger,und das sollte auch nicht mit Startgeldern finanziert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex_aw (25. August 2011)

Auf die sache mit dem Trikot bin ich auch noch gespannt, ob das was wird.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Denke das das Tuch und der spitzen Sattelschoner wohl schon alles war


----------



## gunka (25. August 2011)

Die Veranstalter leben davon, da muss auch was auf die Seite gebracht werden und das ist ein Teil von euer Startgeld. Da reichts nur noch für son Gelumpe und essen braucht ihr ja auch nicht.


----------



## Bautiger (26. August 2011)

hallo

@gunka wer hat denn hier die 0 gewählt ?

hab heute auch sog events ne e-mail geschrieben mit den kritikpunkten,bekam dann auch gleich nen anruf von der Michaela Betz folgende Punkte sollen nächstes jahr besser werden:
Strecke wieder die alte , Catering in eigener Regie,stellplatzzuweisung statt claim absteckung ala klondyke.

gut das giveaway ist nicht als t-shirt in der ausschreibung ausgewiesen,von dem her ist das buff o.k


----------



## Alex_aw (26. August 2011)

Servus,

@gunka  

Ist schon klar, das der Veranstalter mit solchen Event´s seine Brötchen verdienen muss. Dennoch kann ich erwarten das bei einem Startgeld von fast 100 die angekündigten, eigentlich inbegriffenen, Leistungen enthalten sind und ich nicht selbst Rechnung für Verpflegung leisten muss! 

Wenn ich solch eine Veranstaltung aufziehen will welche auch Besucher anziehen soll, muss ich auch für dessen ausreichende Bewirtung sorgen. Sage nur Ausschank Freitag ab ca. 19.45 Uhr geöffnet!

Gruß Alex


----------



## Cyclomaster (26. August 2011)

Das Rennen ist echt super aber die Veranstalltung an sich kann wohl in die Tonne treten.

Bereits um halb 12 konnte man nur noch vergeblich um Essen betteln.


Meine Freundin sollte 20 dafür bezahlen, das sie sich im Lager auf unseren Stuhl setzen darf.

Das nenn ich einfach mal Abzocke!

Auf der SOG Seite werden die Beiträge zensiert usw usw wirft insgesamt kein gutes Licht auf SOG


----------



## Alex_aw (26. August 2011)

Hi Cyclomaster,

klar das die Antworten Zensiert werden, schießen sich doch ins eigene Bein...

Am besten schreibst du einfach mal eine freundliche mail an die Frau Betzmann.

Gruck mal in deine PM, das kommt dann bei raus.


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. August 2011)

was hat sie denn geantwortet? wuerde mich auch interessieren...


----------



## Georgme (27. August 2011)

hallo leute,
ich war in diesem jahr das erste mal als zuschauer bei diesem event, und durfte hautnahe erleben, wie komplex so eine veranstaltung ist.
mit sicherheit war die organsation und helfer mit herzblut bei der sache, und dass spricht für diese veranstaltung.

als aktiver teilnehmer bekommt man es gar nicht so mit, was da alles an organistation dahinter steckt.

natürlich hat der veranstalter erfahrung auf diesem gebiet und versucht jedesmal was neues auzuprobieren. wenn es dann halt nicht wie mit dem chatering, oder dem rennstreckendesign  passt, wird dieses problem nicht beiseite geschoben, sondern es wird gehör gefunden und auf jeden fall für abhilfe gesorgt.

ich persönlich fand die veranstaltung auch wegen ihrers standortes als 
ausergewöhnlich und gut .
daher freue ich mich schon auf nächstes mal. 

mit sportlichem gruß:
georg


----------



## Waldschnecke (29. August 2011)

Hallo!

Ich war dieses Jahr auch das erste Mal als Zuschauer in Sulzbach. Kann deshalb auch nur aus Fan-bzw. Zuschauer-Sicht sagen, was mich gestört hat.

Ich muss leider sagen, das ganze Drum-Herum für die Zuschauer war ausgesprochen mager. Gut, die Veranstaltung ist eigentlich nur Insidern bekannt, das ist klar, aber eine Ausschilderung zB ab Autobahnausfahrt wäre echt nicht schlecht gewesen. Ohne Ortskenntnis hätten wir nicht gewusst, wo wir hin müssen, um zum Rennen zu kommen.

Auch die Ausschilderung der Besucher-Bereiche war mehr als mager. Ich glaube, ich hab 3 Schilder gezählt. Wäre mein Freund nicht die letzten Jahre als Fahrer dabei gewesen, hätten wir so manche Stelle zum anfeuern nicht gefunden (Wir waren die, die bis nachts um 2 an der einen Rampe aus den Hallen raus standen  ) 

Wir konnten uns nicht erklären, warum ab 18.00Uhr der hintere Bereich nur noch für Betreuer geöffnet war. Dahinten gab es noch einige gute Stellen zum Anfeuern, aber wenn den Besuchern große Teile der Strecke vorenthalten werden, braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn keiner so wirklich lange bleibt. Ich glaube, außer uns waren sonst eine extra angereisten Fans nachts um 2 unterwegs und das obwohl das für die Fahrer die blödeste Zeit ist.

Von dem übrigen Angebot für die Zuschauer war ich auch enttäuscht. Ein paar (zwei, wenn ich mich recht erinnere) lokale Händler, eine Döner- und eine Pizzabude und das wars. Gott sei Dank waren wir eigentlich nur da, um unser Team anzufeuern, damit waren wir beschäftigt genug. Wenn man aber "nur so" zum Zuschauen kommt, kann einem da schon sehr schnell langweilig werden. Gerade wenn man den Streckenverlauf nicht kennt.

Ein großes Lob geht an die beiden Sanis an oben besagter Rampe, die unser Gebrüll so tapfer ertragen haben. Danke auch für den Tipp mit dem Kaffeeautomaten bei den Duschen, der Kaffee war bitter nötig, um unsere Stimmen zu ölen! 

Die Streckenführung sah aus Zuschauer-Sicht echt gut aus. Besonders der Motocross-Teil hatte einige nette Stellen. Das hat man ja auch an den vielen Zuschauern in diesem Bereich gesehen. Wie die Strecke für die Fahrer war, kann ich aber nicht sagen.

Insgesamt hat es uns recht gut gefallen, wir kannten uns ja auch aus. Deshalb werden wir nächstes Jahr sicher wieder unser Team anfeuern, falls es startet.

Ob die Organisation allerdings die Anregungen berücksichtigt, bleibt abzuwarten. Die Mail meines Freundes würde jedenfalls bisher ignoriert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedan (15. September 2011)

Waldschnecke schrieb:


> Wir konnten uns nicht erklären, warum ab 18.00Uhr der hintere Bereich nur noch für Betreuer geöffnet war.



Ich vermute stark Gewinnmaximierung als Triebkraft. Offenbar ist den verantwortlichen aufgefallen, dass zu wenig 20-Betreuerbändchen verkauft wurden...

Location und Strecke fand ich sehr schön - Organisation und Veranstalter sehr bescheiden.


----------



## ]:-> (18. September 2011)

Auch wenn die Betreuer-Bändchen imho bei der gebotenen Verpflegung viel zu teuer sind, dass das dann zumindest etwas Kontrolliert wurde, fand ich sehr richtig. Bei uns sind am Fahrerlager viele Grüppchen mehr als nur angetrunkener schaulustiger durchgewankt. Ich finde im Fahrerlager sollte man schon unter sich bleiben - besonders nachts.


----------



## mad_borris (19. September 2011)

Bin bereits in meiner 2ten Runde mit ü40 in einer Schotterkurve schwer gestürzt, weil ein U-Eisen-Stab auf der Strecke lag und sich in meinem Hinterrad verkeilte, hatte keine Chance. noch heute habe ich die Nachwehen am Arm !
Ein Streckenposten sagte man würde ja nicht damit rechnen das jemand soweit raus führe zum überholen..... und man hätte die Strecke ja wirklich gut kontrolliert....

dann diese Party-Meile Nachts vor Start u Ziel, da hat man schon 10min gebraucht um nur zu seinem Platz zukommen... 

und die schlechte Überholmöglichkeiten....

wo bitte nimmt sich der Veranstalter das Recht her, sowas auch noch WM zu nennen ?

Für mich eine der schlechtesten Veranstaltungen die ich je erlebt habe, und da sind wirklich viele,

zur heutiegne Zeit einfach unakzeptabel !


----------



## cmaucksch (7. November 2011)

Ich war als Zuschauer da und habe für ein Team ein kleines Video gedreht. Ich fand die Stimmung super und will nächstes Jahr da auch starten.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Drl3E72pIX0"]outside1st 24h MTB WM 2011.mov      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## xs24 (28. November 2012)

Ich werde 2013 dort starten!
...bin mal gespannt was mich dort erwartet!


----------

